# propylene glycol??



## daveycrockett (Oct 29, 2014)

got a few shots of fireball today and asked someone to take one shot with me and bullshit for a minute after work...they were like no way! that shit has been recalled in places due to this ingredient..fuck it i paid for it im drinking it...can it be that bad if they are selling it? i mean its in other food items too..cmon...


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 29, 2014)

From Gizmodo today: 

*Fireball Whisky contains an antifreeze ingredient*






Fireball is a ragingly popular, sickly sweet elixir that's taken America by storm. Fireball is also made with propylene glycol, a common ingredient in some antifreezes. That's an unsettling fact, so unsettling that Norway, Sweden, and Finland just recalled the booze. But it's not necessarily as unsettling as it sounds.


Propylene glycol is actually a common ingredient in a lot of things—everything from boring old plastics to exciting new e-cigarettes. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has also deemed the chemical as "generally recognized as safe." In part for its ability to lower the freezing point of water, it's used as an additive in a number of foods, including ice cream. For that same reason, it's also a key ingredient in certain types of antifreeze, namely environmentally friendly antifreeze. If you ever see antifreeze that's pink instead of Slimer green, that's probably because it contains propylene glycol and is relatively nontoxic.

"Relatively nontoxic" is an important term here. Propylene glycol is pretty safe to consumer, but it's not entirely safe. In large quantities, it is most certainly toxic. (Then again, so is alcohol, another key ingredient in Fireball.) Children who consume a big batch of propylene glycol are probably going to get poisoned. Then again, children who drink a big bottle of alcohol are probably going to get poisoned, too.

So does this mean you should stop drinking Fireball? Well, that depends on how much you love the stuff. You're most certainly not sipping a nice, all natural single malt scotch. You're taking shots of a chemical-stuffed slurry of cinnamon flavoring and whiskey-like liquid.


Scandanavia's evidently not big on selling chemical-filled stuff. But this is the U.S. of A. Fireballrepresents what we do best: add gross chemicals to food and produce very effective marketing campaigns. 

http://factually.gizmodo.com/fireball-whiskey-contains-an-antifreeze-ingredient-1652379798/+megneal


----------



## stefanib123 (Oct 29, 2014)

It's the main ingredient in my ecigs, that and nicotine.

From the studies I've read, it's safe.


----------



## Hylyx (Oct 30, 2014)

It's nontoxic. When I was a little teenager I worked at a winery with my dad and all the huge industrial chiller units that kept the fermentation tanks at the right temperature used it. I tried some and it is indeed sweet. Apparently that's a major selling point of it; if any leaks into the wine (or whatever is in the tank, these systems are everywhere in food production) it's nontoxic and doesn't fuck up the flavor, hah. 
I wouldn't worry about it, even though I think Fireball is gross, except in a hot toddy.
I mean, dihydrogen monoxide sounds scary too...


----------



## Tude (Oct 30, 2014)

hic - have had my share of that! hehe. However - dam there are so many bad things that are added in "regulated and safe" quantities out there.  Cool pic btw


----------

